# My EMT Bag



## SeanTeags (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to make a EMT and light Firefighter bag, This is what i have so far-- Please comment on things you feel i should add. 

*This bag is also going to be used for household First Aid kit

Band-Aids (All sorts and sizes)
Adhesive Tape Roll
Sam Splints 
Anti-Septic Wipes
Small Flashlight
Whistle
Medical Tape
Dressings 
Instant Hot Packs
Instant Cold Packs
Trauma Sheers
Neosporin Ointment
CPR Mask
Ace Wraps
Saline
Eye Dropper
Cravats/Triangle Bandages
Rolled Gauze 
Ring Cutter
Small Fire Extinguisher
Fire Axe
Window Punch
Ammonia Tablets 
Tourniquet 
Scissors
Tweezers
Kelly Forceps (Hemostat)
Eye pen light w/ pupil gauge
Purell hand Sanitizer
H2O2 bottle
Rubbing alcohol bottle

Thank you ^.^


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just make it simple on yourself and buy a pre-filled first aid kit.  Seriously, when are you going to need a fire axe?

Based off of previous posts of this nature, I'm guessing that the ink isn't even dry yet on your EMT card and you're all a flutter with thoughts of saving this life and that one and being the hero, _etc, etc ad nauseum_.  However, save yourself the trouble and humiliation that comes with acting upon such thoughts (by making an overly well stocked personal jump bag).  You have no duty to act when not on the clock and if whatever department you become affiliated with wants you to have something to use out of your POV, they will tell you what and how much.  Actually, if they don't provide it, tell them to go **** themselves.  It's better to spend the money on beer, women and a good time.  If you're going to earn a bad reputation, at least do it in a way that someone will respect.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jun 30, 2011)

SeanTeags said:


> I want to make a EMT and light Firefighter bag, This is what i have so far-- Please comment on things you feel i should add.
> 
> *This bag is also going to be used for household First Aid kit
> 
> ...









In all seriousness though, what exactly do you mean by "EMT and light Firefighter" bag?  You need to be clear about the intended use of the bag.   Do you plan on keeping this at home and really only using it for family emergencies?  If so, it's pretty overkill. What use could you have for a window punch unless a car crashes through your living room?  Do you really intend on carrying a FIRE AXE around in a "First Aid Kit"?

Just as an FYI: I know it's your first post, but the general consensus within the community here is that personal equipment bags are unnecessary and almost solely the province of _whackers_ and _squirrels_ - the unsavory, overeager members of the community desperate for "action".


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Use SEACH. We do this question weekly.*

Not to be a wet blanket, I remember how proud I was of my first kit. Note my deletions.

*This bag is also going to be used for household First Aid kit You have a disaster preparedness kit there!

Band-Aids (All sorts and sizes) just 3/4 inch and 2 inch. Maybe somecolorful kiddie ones for children if present
Adhesive Tape Roll
Sam Splints plural?
Anti-Septic Wipes 
Small Flashlight
Whistle
Medical Tape two tapes?
Dressings (?? Compresses, or bandages, or compresses with bandages attached?)Suggest lots of 4X4 indiv sterile and  much fewer 2X2 indiv sterile
Instant Cold Packs two of the bigger ones
Trauma Shears 7 inch serrated cheap stainless
Neosporin Ointment eh
CPR Mask
Ace Wraps Coban or Medirip?
Saline How much?
Cravats/Triangle Bandages Three to six
Ring Cutter used mine once since 1977
Ammonia Tablets TABLETS? You mean inhalers?
Tourniquet 
Tweezers square tipped eyebrow ones are best
Purell hand Sanitizer
Rubbing alcohol bottle get pledgettes/pads.

Spiral notebook and a pencil and/or pen. Cheap but useable safety glasses, gloves. Watch your outdates. Consider making a separate "lunchpail"-sized "owie" kit for home, 90% use will be bandaids. Consider a cyalume type lightstick. Good on you for leaving out oral meds, various creams, eye patches, etc.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jun 30, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Ammonia Tablets TABLETS? You mean inhalers?



_I think he means ammonia tablets for purifying water to be potable._
I am an idiot and it has been too long since I went camping.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> I think he means ammonia tablets for purifying water to be potable.


You mean iodine tablets right?  If you add ammonia to water, it actually acts to increase bacterial growth and also can produce unhealthy nitrite levels


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you think it would help if we had a Sticky in the Ambulances&Equipment subforum with some kind of note or explanation of the general community position on personal equipment?

Note - I am all for having a disaster preparedness kit at home, but that wasn't how this was presented, and my kit doesn't have an extinguisher or a bleedin' axe in it.


----------



## SeanTeags (Jun 30, 2011)

This was my bad,  I didn't explain the use of the kit quite as well as I should have

Here is somethings to clarify

The Kit has several purposes and instead of having multiple kits with similar things i figured it would be easier just to have 1 kit that fits all my uses. It's mostly for 

*Home
*Car
*Trips

Additional Clarifications:

-The Axe isn't cause I feel that i'll ever need to break down some door. The axe's purpose was more for the fact this bag will come with me on my 1-2 week long camping excursions that I go on with my buddies, and and Axe is needed (I already own the axe, i just added it to my list since in kinda fit)

-As for the Ammonia Tablets,  I meant Iodine Tablets - I was looking at Ammonia Inhalants thinking how i don't need them, then though of Iodine Tablets and the 2 switched in my mind (Thank you for noticing)

-I didn't realize I had tape on the list twice, thank you for pointing that out as well

As for most of the rest, I'm not thinking of stocking an ambulance here, just a few of all of these

--I Hope this clarifies better, and I apologize for the confusion--


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

> -The Axe isn't cause I feel that i'll ever need to break down some door. The axe's purpose was more for the fact this bag will come with me on my 1-2 week long camping excursions that I go on with my buddies, and and Axe is needed (I already own the axe, i just added it to my list since in kinda fit)



I hope you're not hiking far otherwise all this stuff is going to really weigh you down, especially that axe.  Just some friendly advice as someone who has done a LOT of hiking.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Seanteags, hang in there*

For most folks here, talking about what to put in kits is sort of like Fantasy Football. Everyone has to make their kit to meet their needs and it will devolve as time goes on. If this is for going ninto the woods, maybe a roll up litter ....naw, scratch that. Have fun. But do use SEARCH, you will get tons more stuff on this.
Juat don't mention the words g%n, kn*fe, bo@ts, or window pun%h...oops too late.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 3, 2011)

This tread does not disappoint!!! Thanks for the lolz


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Im going to say a word and YOU say the first thing that comes to your mind, don't think about it...just answer, ok?

Household First Aid....

FIRE AXE!


----------



## Bullets (Aug 31, 2011)

you want to make a good EMT bag? 

go buy this
http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html

No fill it with everything you would need to survive a three day deployment during a natural disater, MCI or othr long term event. 

Im talking shirts and pants, underwear and socks, get an extra phone charger, plus something to sleep in like sweats or shorts, a rain jacket. if its cold where you are dont forget gloves and a watchcap. toss all your toiletries in it, buy em if you have to. 

Now put it in your closet and leave it alone. when you get called for an event, a hurricane or such, you can grab your bag and be out the door in seconds, no having to rush to pack a bag and forget something. 

i keep that bag along with a huge duffel that holds all my water rescue stuff, helmet, wetsuit, vest, rope, ect in my closet and can roll in seconds. ive used that dozens of times, ive never had a need for a personal jump kit


----------



## dixie_flatline (Aug 31, 2011)

Bullets said:


> you want to make a good EMT bag?
> 
> go buy this
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/diplomat-3-day-backpack1.html
> ...


That's not an EMT bag.... What you're describing is a Bailout/Bugout Bag (BOB).

http://www.neilstrauss.com/fliesian/bugout.html


----------



## Bullets (Aug 31, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> That's not an EMT bag.... What you're describing is a Bailout/Bugout Bag (BOB).
> 
> http://www.neilstrauss.com/fliesian/bugout.html



i know


but it would be far more useful for the new EMT then putting together an a medical bag thats going to sit in the trunk and rarely be used

and, im an EMT, and thats my bag, therefore EMT bag


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 31, 2011)

> and, im an EMT, and thats my bag, therefore EMT bag



Nice circular reasoning (calling it logic is giving you too much credit).


----------



## epipusher (Aug 31, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------

